# Parenting Time



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

My X and I don't get a long too well. She cheated on me several times and it was almost inpossible to deal w/, personally, I fell apart. After a year and a half she filed for divorce and I was so relieved I have never looked back, always forward!!  She cried when she heard me say I go to church w/ my GF, she was even more upset when she realized I was in a relationship, she said she was only having sex. LOL Ya have to admit that is funny. BUT the poop hit the fan when she found out my kids told my GF they loved her, it was really funny b/c she didn't even know they knew I had a GF.
Like I said, she cheated a bunch of times and that doesn't affect her @ all, infact she got a BF right after I got a GF and I get along w/ him just fine, heck we even talk once in a while. She's chose a path and should be happy, I accepted her path and have learned to move on w/o her in my life and I am happy about it.
Now, w/ that being said, We have 4 children, they have busy lives and I am very active in their lives. Try as I may she has gotten to a point where she won't respond about anything concering the children. In past emails she's used terms like "ur dang lucky I allow you to see my kids" and "the only reason the kids see you is b/c I let them go." Well, after 6mo of that I sent all the emails to my lawyer and she got in big trouble..... but now, she just doesn't respond, I'm left in the dark. I spent some time making up calenders so we'd only have to communicate once a month, she wouldn't respond so I asked her if she realized I had sent a nice schedule and she was free to add/change/delete as she needed....she sent back "I don't have to follow ur calender. stop harrassing me." My only goal is to help us provide the best care for the children, she's looking @ it as harrassment.
I did write back "I am so sorry you consider being a parent, harrassment."
I have a court order for a meadator but she's refused, I have a therapist who would testify...but why should this be so hard?
Mouse


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

My best friend is going through the same thing at the moment with her ex. It's hard because emotions are involved. Do you have access arrangements through the courts? If she refuses mediation you should still be able to attend court to work out custody arrangements? It's not just her say so what happens with the kids. It's yours too. Keep going ahead, don't give up - the end result is worth it and when it's your kids it's never too hard. Best of luck.


----------

